# Dust Deputy- One size...fits nothing



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

This is the kind of thing that simply drives me nuts. I have the DIY cyclone coming and so obviously I'm gathering up parts for the plumbing. As far as I can tell, the inlet and outlet size is 2". _Most_ shop vacs use sizes like 2 1/4, 2 1/2, 1 1/4, 1 1/2. for their hoses. I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel here but I do have a question for some of you who have set one of these together. Is there any advantage to plumbing the vac to the DD with 2 1/2" hose or can I just use the 1 1/2 shop vac (Lowes) hose and get some adapter to fit the hose to the DD port? I plan on 2 1/2 hose from the router table to the DD. Thanks in advance for any info or tips. Dave


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, I emailed Oneida-Air about this so they can provide their recommendations for you. I will post their reply as soon as I get it. It never hurts to go straight to the source for the right information.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mike said:


> Dave, I emailed Oneida about this so they can provide their recommendations for you. I will post their reply as soon as I get it. It never hurts to go straight to the source for the right information.


Hi Mike, Their PDF is where I got the 2" measurements from. It seemed to me that many members here that have this unit have already come up with connection solutions and I'm betting some are fairly elegant. I just wanted to get useful information from real end users.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

adot45 said:


> This is the kind of thing that simply drives me nuts. I have the DIY cyclone coming and so obviously I'm gathering up parts for the plumbing. As far as I can tell, the inlet and outlet size is 2". _Most_ shop vacs use sizes like 2 1/4, 2 1/2, 1 1/4, 1 1/2. for their hoses. I'm not trying to reinvent the wheel here but I do have a question for some of you who have set one of these together. Is there any advantage to plumbing the vac to the DD with 2 1/2" hose or can I just use the 1 1/2 shop vac (Lowes) hose and get some adapter to fit the hose to the DD port? I plan on 2 1/2 hose from the router table to the DD. Thanks in advance for any info or tips. Dave


Any DC system(or other kind of system for that matter) is only as good as the weakest link. If you use a 1 1/2" hose from the shopvac to the DD, little if anything will be gained by running 2 1/2" from the DD to the tool! If the shop vac only has 1.5" capability, running a larger hose will on slow down the air speed. If it can use a larger hose, I would do that!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

A larger hose from the Vac to the DD, then the same size or smaller to the tool. You need the larger flow capacity between the Vac and the DD to pull down the pressure in the DD to drive the flow from the tool. Even if a smaller hose is required to the tool, a larger size Vac-to-DD will reduce the length of the smaller hose run overall and maximize the performance.

GCG


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I would agree with Patrick.These work very well I use my all the time even cleaning deck.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My Lowe's model shop vac is hooked to the dust deputy. Works great.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Making progress........*

Well, I've been plugging away at this project, made some good progress, and have been having some real fun with the wood working part. After I already had set my height on the cart I saw a 6 gallon container, cone shaped, and even had a flat spot on the lid which would have been a little improvement over the 5 gallon bucket. At any rate it is what it is. I've got a short 2 1/2" hose coming Monday or Tuesday that will connect the Shop Vac (Lowes) to the Dust Deputy but I'm still trying to find a suitable hose to connect the DD to my router table and use for floor cleaning, etc. Here's what I got so far.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats. Looks good.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

adot45 said:


> Well, I've been plugging away at this project, made some good progress, and have been having some real fun with the wood working part. After I already had set my height on the cart I saw a 6 gallon container, cone shaped, and even had a flat spot on the lid which would have been a little improvement over the 5 gallon bucket. At any rate it is what it is. I've got a short 2 1/2" hose coming Monday or Tuesday that will connect the Shop Vac (Lowes) to the Dust Deputy but I'm still trying to find a suitable hose to connect the DD to my router table and use for floor cleaning, etc. Here's what I got so far.


Hi Dave - Looks like you found the same plans for the cart I did.
I just used the hose from my shop vac to go from the DD to the tools. You have the short hose from the vac to the DD so that leaves the original hose free. You have noticed by now that the DD ports are tapered to take the varying size hoses.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

jschaben said:


> Hi Dave - Looks like you found the same plans for the cart I did.
> I just used the hose from my shop vac to go from the DD to the tools. You have the short hose from the vac to the DD so that leaves the original hose free. You have noticed by now that the DD ports are tapered to take the varying size hoses.


Hi John,
Yep, same plans but I couldn't bring myself to get the DD kit. I just bought the cyclone thing by itself so I didn't get any hose with it, no buckets, no gasket either. I have since got a hose that connects the DD to my shop vac and now have to cobble something together to go from DD to my 1 1/2" hose end. My shop vac hose is 1 1/2 but the connection to the vac housing is 2 1/4 and so are my PC belt/disc sander and router table outlets. So I can turn my shop vac hose around and plug it into the tools but still need to come up with a way to attach it to the DD. My advice to anyone setting a DD together is to just buy the kit like you did.....I'm getting a collection of extra, useless fittings. Hey, good job on your cart!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

adot45 said:


> Hi John,
> My shop vac hose is 1 1/2 but the connection to the vac housing is 2 1/4 and so are my PC belt/disc sander and router table outlets. So I can turn my shop vac hose around and plug it into the tools but still need to come up with a way to attach it to the DD. My advice to anyone setting a DD together is to just buy the kit like you did.....I'm getting a collection of extra, useless fittings. Hey, good job on your cart!


Lots of useless fittings for me too. I did manage to make up a coupling or two by mating a connector that almost would work but not quiet. Then I used the band saw to cut some slices in the end of it and heated the whole thing with a cheap heat gun I had bought at Harbor Freight. A band clamp helped form the connection. Then I wrapped it with electrical tape.

Note: I also threw away a couple that didn't work out. :-(


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

adot45 said:


> Hi John,
> Yep, same plans but I couldn't bring myself to get the DD kit. I just bought the cyclone thing by itself so I didn't get any hose with it, no buckets, no gasket either. I have since got a hose that connects the DD to my shop vac and now have to cobble something together to go from DD to my 1 1/2" hose end. My shop vac hose is 1 1/2 but the connection to the vac housing is 2 1/4 and so are my PC belt/disc sander and router table outlets. So I can turn my shop vac hose around and plug it into the tools but still need to come up with a way to attach it to the DD. My advice to anyone setting a DD together is to just buy the kit like you did.....I'm getting a collection of extra, useless fittings. Hey, good job on your cart!


I know what you mean about extra fittings. All I have around me is Home Depot, which specializes in Ridgid, which has their own sizes and ACE hardware which carries Shop Vac stuff but price them out of sight. I've had a fair amount of luck with Peachtrees' selection of vac fittings but having to do everything on the internet is a pain. I've got a bunch I could likely have returned for credit but would have had to spend more in return shipping than they were worth for credit. 
For some reason, I thought your vac had a 2¼" inlet. I do have one fitting, pretty sure I got it from Ptree, that adapts 1¼ to 2¼. 
I like the way you color co-ordinated your cart with the Lowes colors.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

jschaben said:


> I know what you mean about extra fittings. All I have around me is Home Depot, which specializes in Ridgid, which has their own sizes and ACE hardware which carries Shop Vac stuff but price them out of sight. I've had a fair amount of luck with Peachtrees' selection of vac fittings but having to do everything on the internet is a pain. I've got a bunch I could likely have returned for credit but would have had to spend more in return shipping than they were worth for credit.
> For some reason, I thought your vac had a 2¼" inlet. I do have one fitting, pretty sure I got it from Ptree, that adapts 1¼ to 2¼.
> I like the way you color co-ordinated your cart with the Lowes colors.


Hi John,
Yes my shop vac inlet is 2 1/4 but it is hard plastic and that's tough to adapt anything to. If I would have thought a little more about the white hose, I should have just bought two as one end is 2 1/4 OD and the other end is the same and has a 2" ID and being soft rubber would slip onto the DD inlet and snugged right up. I'll get it eventually....my 8 year old Grandson helped with the color scheme. Thanks Dave


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is the reply from Oneida-Air:

The plastic DIY Dust Deputy actually has a tapered inlet and outlet designed to handle the range from 2-2.25”. If the customer purchase the metal Dust Deputy it has a straight 2”. Either way Oneida sells adaptors that are designed to work with various hoses and we would be happy to assist with their particular situation. 

As for setting up the hoses, it is definitely better to attach the larger hose from the vacuum to the Dust Deputy this will afford a higher level of performance and lower pressure loss. They could use the smaller hose from the Dust Deputy to the router table and adapt the port on the router table if necessary, however it would be more efficient to use a larger hose there as well if the router is larger than the 1 ½” hose.

They can contact our customer service department at 1-800- 732-4065 if they would like to speak with someone who can provide further assistance.


----------

